# so you think you don't have any babies? Here's what to do!



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

So I took out the 2 Mammas from the breeder box and put them in the bigger 2.5 gallon tank with the Snow white and BB.

I thought there weren't any babies in the breeder box as I hadn't seen any sign of them for days since Mamma CBS dropped them. So on the off chance that there were any in there I sprayed some Eros in the box! 

OK so now I KNOW I have babies about 10+ that I could see whipping around doing the dance  The Eros will help them molt and grow, and its a good way to see what's all in your tank, berried, non-berried, males, babies etc.

I still can't figure out what these hybrids are, but they are pale whitish and some look like they might have red on them (yep can definitely see a band of something on them, and theyr'e still flitting around )....I believe they are the Red Tigers babies and they are some sort of Tibee markings. Once they are up a bit more I will attempt   to take some pics of them.


----------

